# GSDCA Nationals-Agility 10/13-15 Ohio Premium OUT



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just got the following email!



> Quote:Attached it the 2009 GSD National Premium for Springfield, OH
> 
> Please note that in the advanced brochure that was sent out it was listed that Pam Cumming would be judging. She has had to withdraw for personal reasons. David Hirsch will be taking her place.
> 
> ...


I got the premium in an attachment so it can't go on here, but just email June at [email protected] to get it!

FUN Match the day before the trial which is WAY cool! 3 days of agility and we can 'practice' at the site on the same trial equipment that will be used the next day!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.gsdca.org/gsdca_joomla/index.php/events/national-information/events-schedule has more info and the schedule of events is:

*SATURDAY, OCTOBER 10 *
Herding Trial Course A (sheep & ducks, all breeds) -- Hado-Bar Farms, Nova, OH 

*SUNDAY, OCTOBER 11* 
Herding Trial Course A (sheep & ducks, all breeds) -- Hado-Bar Farms, Nova, OH 
Tracking TD / TDX -- Sycamore State Park, Trotwood, OH 

*MONDAY, OCTOBER 12* 
Herding Trial (sheep & ducks, all breeds )-- Hado-Bar Farms, Nova, OH 

*TUESDAY, OCTOBER 13 *
GSDCA Specialty Show -- Champion Centre 
American GSD Charitable Foundation Board Meeting -- Holiday Inn 
Herding Trial Course C Sheep -- Champion Centre 
Sanctioned “B” Agility Match -- Covered Arena 
Membership Hospitality 6 p.m. -- Champion Centre 

*WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 14 *
Opening Ceremonies & Regional Club Parade -- Main Arena 
Agility Trial -- Covered Arena 
GSDCA Temperament Test -- Champion Centre
AKC & GSDCA Herding Instinct Test -- Champion Centre 
Futurity / Maturity Finals; Amateur Futurity / Maturity Finals -- Main Arena 
Purina Breeder of the Year Presentation -- Main Arena 
Herding Victor, Tracking Qualifiers, Hero Dog, & Rescue Dog Presentations -- Main Arena
Conformation Judging: 6-9 & 9-12 month puppy dogs & bitches -- Main Arena
Educational Seminar: Dr. Richard Hutchison 7 p.m. -- Holiday Inn 

*THURSDAY, OCTOBER 15 *
Agility Trial -- Covered Arena
AKC & GSDCA Herding Instinct Test -- Champion Centre 
Conformation Judging: 12-18, Novice, Bred-By and American Bred dogs & bitches -- Main Arena
Rally Obedience Judging -- Champion Centre (Stall area) 
Judges Education Seminar Noon to 6 p.m. -- Mezzanine, Main Arena 
Stud Dog / Brood Bitch & AKC ACE Award Recipient Presentation during lunch -- Main Arena 
GSDCA Annual Meeting and Club Awards 7 p.m. -- Holiday Inn 

*FRIDAY, OCTOBER 16* 
Obedience Judging -- Champion Centre (Stall area) 
GSD Working Dog Sport Trail Protection & Obedience -- Main Arena 
Conformation Judging: Open dogs & bitches, Winners Dog & Bitch, Veterans dogs & bitches, Best Puppy -- Main Arens
Committee Meetings -- Champion Centre 
Agility & Rally Presentations, Parade of Greats during lunch -- Main Arena 
Juniors Seminar -- Main Arena
The American GSD Charitable Foundation Benefit after judging -- Holiday Inn 

*SATURDAY, OCTOBER 17*
GSD Working Dog Sport Trial - Tracking -- Main Arena
Opening ceremonies, Obedience & Jr. presentations -- Main Arena
Departed Member Remembrance 
Best of Breed Competition – Bitches judged to completion; short lunch break; Dog & Best of Breed judging -- Main Arena
Gold Page Luncheon -- Champion Center
Victory Reception, Victory Dinner -- Champion Centre 

*SUNDAY, OCTOBER 18* 
GSDCA Board Meeting -- Holiday Inn


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They have FAST and a match the day before!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I just sent this onto my friend Kristi with her GSD - would love to see her go!

Lee


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

We haven't done any agility in over a year and I had to pull from 2 trials earlier this year because Tooz re-aggravated her old injury so now I am wondering if I should enter her in agility.








Maybe I should just enter her in Nov B preferred?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's so much fun you should enter something! 

Hey, you can also do Rally!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am hoping







to do tracking, obedience, rally, and agility. I haven't been out on the sheep enough to have actually trained anything so we won't be entering herding (unless I do the HT again for poops n giggles).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like the consensus is the FUN people will be staying at:









Red Roof Inn Dayton - Fairborn/Nutter Center
2580 Colonel Glenn Highway 
Fairborn, OH 45324 
937-426-6116 

This Red Roof Inn is the closest location to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, 

the U.S. Air Force Museum, the Ervin J. Nutter Center & Wright State University.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

On Wednesday -AKC & GSDCA Herding Instinct Test -- Champion Centre 

Don't have to train at all for that. Wonder how much it conflicts with agility?


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

We're cheap so we are staying at Buck Creek State Park )) Only doing agility with Kahlua but really looking forward to having lots of fun.

Pat


----------

